# Slicing Beef Before The Event



## colleen s (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi, I'm catering an event this weekend, and they are having garlic and herb slow roasted beef. it's for 250 guests, and I'm thinking of slicing the beef ahead of time, so people don't have to wait in line. This is very casual and outdoors, for a customer appreciation dinner. I'm wondering how to keep the beef looking it's best. I thought of making a gravy with the drippings and ladeling that over before serving. (buffet line service). Any suggestions?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Colleen, I'll move this to the Catering forum, which is a more appropriate forum for this question.

Please come back to the Welcome Forum if you'd like to introduce yourself. Let me know if you have questions about how to navigate the board.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Carve it at the end of the buffet line. Have someone in a Chefs hat and jacket. The people will enjoy fresh carved beef and it will make you look good... What cut of beef are you serving??????????????????????///....Bill


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Chef Billy is 150% correct. If you want a quality result this is the way to go, if you want pot roast pre -slice it.. Top Round, Prime Rib, or Steamship round are all good.:chef:


----------



## colleen s (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks, I'm wondering how to access the different forums. I didn't realize there was a catering forums. Any tips would be great. Thanks again.


----------



## colleen s (Aug 19, 2009)

Great idea, then I won't have to worry about the meat not looking as good. My sales rep suggested using a beef bottom round flat. For previous events I've used a top inside round, which was very good, but I did slice it before hand, because we were serving very hungry hockey players, they enjoyed it immensely but I wasn't impressed with how it looked in the chafing pan.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Your sales rep. does not know beef. You are right in using top sirloin or inside outs. Bottom Rounds are tougher and lend themselves to braising or stewing or in some cases even corned as in corned beef. Top rounds or sirloins cost a bit more but are worth it. Supermarkets use bottom round in deli depts because they are cheaper, but in most cases treated for tenderness.:chef:


----------



## colleen s (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank You Thank You Thank You. I was really wondering about the bottom round, it just seemed to cheap.


----------

